# 40 gallon breeder tank setup



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

hey everyone so I've been designing a stand and canopy for my tank that im gonna make and heres what *** come up with so far, let me know what you think!








this is the front without doors and the front and back hinged up. I have a small door on the back of the canopy in case I need to adjust anything back there









this is the back. I extended the sides of the stand and canopy 3" more so the stand would appear to be against the wall and would still have pleanty of space for tubes and wires and such. The big thing in the canopy is my light that I drew up.









this is the stand and canopy cut in half so you can see the supports and whatnot


----------



## crackjack135 (Oct 2, 2012)

What do y'all think?


----------



## aquacichlid (Apr 1, 2013)

The plans look good so far, what are you using to make your stand?


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

2x4s for the frame, 1/2 inch red oak for the stand, and 3/4 inch red oak for the canopy


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

If extending the sides back to run to the wall you will need to "jog" out the bottom based on what you have for baseboards or the stand will still need to sit in front of the baseboards (unless that's OK and the small gap is acceptable). And make sure there is enough space at the front of the lid to fit an arm into the tank!


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

I finally finished my stand! what does everyone think?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on the stand, I love the color! The canopy looks good to, the split design looks like it will be easy to access the filters on the back of the tank for servicing.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## crackjack135 (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks! That was the plan , although I got the idea for it from another website, i just dont remember where. I have dimension drawings of the stand and canopy of anyone would like, just let me know


----------

